

SiriusXM to Launch “Startup School Radio” with YC Partner Aaron Harris - murtza
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/siriusxm-to-launch-startup-school-radio-with-y-combinator-partner-aaron-harris-2015-02-25

======
elmin
So strange to launch something like this as a scheduled radio show rather than
podcast. Perhaps it's to get the legitimacy of satellite radio, perhaps
because SiriusXM wrote a check.

